# Cheap Drives for your $15 Series 2



## scalo (Dec 28, 2004)

CompUsa has Seagate 160GB drives for $39.99 after rebate. These would go great in your new series 2, I already ordered 2 for my SD-DVR40.
Scott


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Or...Outpost.com has this Seagate 250GB for $69.99 after mail-in rebate (deal ends today 02/14/06)

ETA: Free Shipping.


----------



## kiddk1 (Oct 9, 2003)

yeah I got the same drive on black friday(hitachi) for 19.99, are there any issues with hitachi drives in a directivo?


----------



## scalo (Dec 28, 2004)

Martin Tupper said:


> Or...Outpost.com has this Seagate 250GB for $69.99 after mail-in rebate (deal ends today 02/14/06)
> 
> ETA: Free Shipping.


Only problem is only 1 per house, ordered one and now have to find a way to order another.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

I would highly recommend not putting dual drives in any DTivo. 

1) Excessive heat
2) Too high load on power supply
3) Doubles the chance of hard drive failure. One drive goes bad, both drives are unusable
4) you have to buy a mounting bracket kit


----------



## scalo (Dec 28, 2004)

I was going to put one not two in each of my SD-DVR40's.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

Martin Tupper said:


> Or...Outpost.com has this Seagate 250GB for $69.99 after mail-in rebate (deal ends today 02/14/06)
> 
> ETA: Free Shipping.


I just ordered the same exact drive this past Sunday, plus Seagate has a 5 year warranty as well, makes it even a sweeter deal :up:


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

I have hitachis in two of my units and so far so good. They have been flawless in my computers for two years now.


----------



## TeeSee (Jan 16, 2003)

Martin Tupper said:


> Or...Outpost.com has this Seagate 250GB for $69.99 after mail-in rebate (deal ends today 02/14/06)


It says "Limit 1 per Household (when purchased between 02/10/2006 and 02/14/2006)", but then, near the bottom of the page, it says "$50.00 Mail in Rebate valid from 2006-02-10 to 2006-02-16". It almost seems as if the limitation per household is what is expiring today, while the rebate is good until the 16th. But I'm not really sure.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

TeeSee said:


> It says "Limit 1 per Household (when purchased between 02/10/2006 and 02/14/2006)", but then, near the bottom of the page, it says "$50.00 Mail in Rebate valid from 2006-02-10 to 2006-02-16". It almost seems as if the limitation per household is what is expiring today, while the rebate is good until the 16th. But I'm not really sure.


it may be the price for $119.99 that is expiring today, outpost is known to increase their prices in the middle of the week, have to check tomorrow to see what the price is though


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Price is still the same and rebate is good through 2/16.


----------



## scalo (Dec 28, 2004)

Today I was able to order the ssecond one for my other DVR40, I just shipped it to my in-laws so I could do the rebate for both of them.


----------



## dbish (Aug 30, 2004)

bnm81002 said:


> I just ordered the same exact drive this past Sunday, plus Seagate has a 5 year warranty as well, makes it even a sweeter deal :up:


Do yourself a favor and check the warranty status off Seagate's website. I do for every drive I buy and the $69 250Gb I picked up from Fry's yesterday had the warranty expiration date Feb 2007. I emailed Seagate and they requested an email copy of the receipt with a copy of the box showing 5 year warranty. Once they get it, they will update my serial number to the full 5 years. I'd glad I did it now instead of in 2 years when I needed the warranty.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

dbish said:


> Do yourself a favor and check the warranty status off Seagate's website. I do for every drive I buy and the $69 250Gb I picked up from Fry's yesterday had the warranty expiration date Feb 2007. I emailed Seagate and they requested an email copy of the receipt with a copy of the box showing 5 year warranty. Once they get it, they will update my serial number to the full 5 years. I'd glad I did it now instead of in 2 years when I needed the warranty.


I got my Outpost delivery today, well the package box itself states "Worry-free, five-year warranty" on the back, so I'm not worried about it being less than the 5 years, was your package box white color with a red circle in the upper right-hand color, with the words "New 5 Year Warranty" in the red circle? that's what I have on the package box itself as well


----------



## dbish (Aug 30, 2004)

bnm81002 said:


> I got my Outpost delivery today, well the package box itself states "Worry-free, five-year warranty" on the back, so I'm not worried about it being less than the 5 years, was your package box white color with a red circle in the upper right-hand color, with the words "New 5 Year Warranty" in the red circle? that's what I have on the package box itself as well


Same retail box I picked up from Fry's. Sealed in plastic, same red circle. It's the current standard Seagate Retail Box. I didn't even give it a thought at first but like I said, I just check out of habit. Go to their website and check yours to be safe. I'm not worried either because they appear to be resolving it. Would be a bummer if I tried to resolve this in 4 years after the drive failed trying to find my original box and receipt to argue with them. If they don't resolve it, I'll just return it for an exchange.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

all I know is that it's written on the actual box itself, so it's legal, Seagate has no way around it at all


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

bnm81002 said:


> all I know is that it's written on the actual box itself, so it's legal, Seagate has no way around it at all


So, you gonna hang onto that box and receipt for five years.  
dbish, meanwhile will have it changed on their system so if he has problems it should be easy to get a replacement.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

willardcpa said:


> So, you gonna hang onto that box and receipt for five years.


why not? it's foldable and it's proof of my purchase along with the invoice,


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Martin Tupper said:


> Or...Outpost.com has this Seagate 250GB for $69.99 after mail-in rebate (deal ends today 02/14/06)
> 
> ETA: Free Shipping.


WARNING: This is NOT a quiet drive.


----------



## pikespeakhiker (Feb 29, 2004)

Martin Tupper said:


> WARNING: This is NOT a quiet drive.


Yeah, I was a little disappointed by that. I replaced one of my Tivo stock drives with a WD 160g. Then bought a Seagate 160g, and later a Seagate 300g. (There are deals on large drives almost every week. So if you want more than one, just wait and get another one a couple weeks later. Most of the rebates are one per household per special offer.)

But MT, I agree with you, these Seagate drives, which actually advertise how quiet they are....are not very quiet. Much noisier than the stock WDs. We have one in our bedroom, and are now used to a little chatter at night, but I almost swapped HDs again to find a quieter one at first.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Maxtor 200Gb drives (retail) at Staples this week for $39.99 after $40 MIR.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

Martin Tupper said:


> WARNING: This is NOT a quiet drive.


basically, it's up to the actual person to determine if this drive is quiet or not, some say a particular drive is quiet while others suggest that it's not quiet, plus you just make a blanket statement without even elaborating on why you feel this way, it would help your claim alot better


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

bnm81002 said:


> basically, it's up to the actual person to determine if this drive is quiet or not, some say a particular drive is quiet while others suggest that it's not quiet, plus you just make a blanket statement without even elaborating on why you feel this way, it would help your claim alot better


It was meant to be a heads up to others who are looking at this drive. I just bought one myself (and posted the deal here BTW), and when I popped it into my TiVo, it was considerably louder than the stock drive it replaced. Chatter, chatter, chatter.

I used a Maxtor for my last TiVo upgrade, and it chattered too. But I was able to use Maxtor's acoustical management utility to quiet it down. After a little research, I learned, to my dismay that these Seagate drives have no acoustical management abilities. What you hear is what you get.

I was not telling folks NOT to buy this drive. I was attempting to make them aware of a possible noise issue, before they bought one.

Better?


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

Martin Tupper said:


> WARNING: This is NOT a quiet drive.


The model being offered is a ST3250623A-RK, which is a 16MB cache with an Idle Acoustics rating of 2.8 bels, which is one of the louder drives. It appears that Seagate has discontinued this model with the 16MB cache and now is only offering 300GB, 400GB, and 500GB PATA drives with 16MB caches.

It appears that all of the larger capacity Seagate drives, 250GB and above all have the higher Idle Acoustics rating of 2.8 bels, no matter what sub-model 7200.7, 7200.8, or 7200.9 or what interface they user PATA or SATA.


----------

